# Game of thrones?



## SeverinR (Jul 19, 2017)

GOT premiere was Sunday or was it?
No ones talking about it?

Was it postponed or was it not a good premiere?


----------



## FifthView (Jul 19, 2017)

SeverinR said:


> GOT premiere was Sunday or was it?
> No ones talking about it?
> 
> Was it postponed or was it not a good premiere?



It was Sunday. It was pretty good, although much of it was mere setup for the season. I've been waiting for a spoiler thread to be started for this season, so it can be discussed without worrying about spoiling it.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 19, 2017)

I liked it, as FV said, setup. Loved the first scene, heh heh.


----------



## Rkcapps (Jul 20, 2017)

I liked too. Definitely can see the many plots that have been going colliding this season. Well, I hope so


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 24, 2017)

I loved the opening scene of ep.1, and Sam's turning out to be pretty awesome. Ep.2 wasn't exactly a warm and fuzzy feel-good episode, but I like the new over-the-top villain better than Ramsey Bolton. As in I hate him, in a good way, and accept he's that powerful... and to an extent I accept that GoT villains are basically video game bosses. Looking forward to his inevitable death at the end of the season or S8!

Overall, so far it's fun. I think it's less talked about because all of us book snobs got (GoT) outpaced by the show. And GRRM's just like, "sorry, fans, no time to write. Too much time swimming in my pool of thousand dollar bills!"


----------



## FifthView (Jul 25, 2017)

That new villain isn't quite as villainous as previous villains, so far. At least, not quite as insane and far more clever, I think.

Ep. 2 was a bit of ho-hum for me. Altogether, I'd expected a ramping up of the pacing this season, and we seem to still be plodding along w/ setup. I've also noticed that the producers seem to be focusing on fan service of a sort, putting in cutesy/interesting character scenes and flitting between those scenes, to fill the lull.

I'm actually worrying that the final two seasons are going to be rife with pacing issues, sometimes teleportation between distant places, just trying to tie it all down and finish the story.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 25, 2017)

The further from the books we get, the more I worry. Not too worried yet, but episode two fell flat for me, the new baddie and the pacing aren't impressing me.



FifthView said:


> That new villain isn't quite as villainous as previous villains, so far. At least, not quite as insane and far more clever, I think.
> 
> Ep. 2 was a bit of ho-hum for me. Altogether, I'd expected a ramping up of the pacing this season, and we seem to still be plodding along w/ setup. I've also noticed that the producers seem to be focusing on fan service of a sort, putting in cutesy/interesting character scenes and flitting between those scenes, to fill the lull.
> 
> I'm actually worrying that the final two seasons are going to be rife with pacing issues, sometimes teleportation between distant places, just trying to tie it all down and finish the story.


----------



## Rkcapps (Jul 26, 2017)

I didn't mind ep 2, it's faster paced than last season which drove me a bit loopy. I can still see the plot threads moving toward a climax but I'm so-so about the new villain. But ep 2 not as good when compared to ep 2.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 31, 2017)

I enjoyed ep 3 more than either of the first two episodes.

But the pacing is still a little haywire. The going approach seems to be to have these long, drawn out scenes and then late in the episode leap forward in time in order to have the action and/or fan service moment. (This was particularly apparent in this episode. Basically, a character can appear in an earlier scene and then somehow teleport in time and space with a whole army—or navy—as needed.)

Edit: But, that said, I'm settling into the process. It's like Varys suddenly appearing on the ships at the end of last season or Arya suddenly not only appearing at The Twins but also having had time to set up her plot. The going stylistic choice.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 31, 2017)

When it comes to Greyjoys, I'm a fan of Victarion, not Euron.

The show's producers, however, decided to mold them into one character it seems. If you notice Euron's axe, it is styled as Victarion's axe in the novels.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm a fan of zero Greyjoys, but I am a fan of episode 3, some really nice parts.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 7, 2017)

We don't need spoiler tags for this thread, do we? I always labeled them "spoilerfest" when the threads are for those who are watching the episodes. I'll tag just in case.



Spoiler: the last 15 min of ep.4



I didn't think I would, but I found myself hoping for Jamie to die... just because there have been so many better people getting killed off. I know he's redeemable, or arguably redeemed (because Brienne), but my bloodlust got the better of me.

Loved it, even though no Lannister sibs bought it.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah, I've been thinking a spoiler thread would have been better. Heck, we're past the halfway mark of this season already, so there's not going to be much time left to discuss the little details as-is.

So I'm going to add tags also:



Spoiler: Because need detail



Arya sparring with Brienne = life.



I think that the writers, directors and cinematographers outdid themselves with episode 4. Anyone curious about how to design an action-during-battle scene should study this episode (along with last season's Battle of the Bastards.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 7, 2017)

@5th - agreed!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 14, 2017)

Just wanted to jump into the NON-spoiler GoT thread to share something I learned today.
[video=youtube_share;srqfZ5nMwE0]https://youtu.be/srqfZ5nMwE0[/video]

This^ is Mag the Mighty, played by Neil Fingleton, tallest man in the U.K. He graduated from high school at Holy Name in Worcester, MA, where I interviewed for a teaching position today. My wife joked, "Don't talk about Game of Thrones at the job interview," but I did--just to say I noticed a former student had a part in the show.

Neil was 7'6Â¼" tall, and like most people on that list of "The 25 Tallest Men," he died before his time in February of this year. Holy Name has a tribute in the school hall.


----------

